

Versioning databases: the baseline (part 2 of 5 on db versioning) - gioele
http://odetocode.com/blogs/scott/archive/2008/01/31/versioning-databases-the-baseline.aspx

======
gioele
Complete series: [http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2008/02/get-your-
database-u...](http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2008/02/get-your-database-
under-version-control.html) (HN discussion:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3544372>).

